# Was wird in diesem Video verwendet?



## Amr0d (21. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen ein video gefunden und würde gerne wissen wie ich sowas hinbekomme mit meinen Fotos, oder was man evtl. für Software dafür braucht. Ich mache seit einigen Tagen eine Ausbildung zum Gestaltungstechnischen Assistenten und wir haben haufenweise Software auf den PC's inner Schule und da ich noch recht neu bin in diesem Genre würde ich ganz gerne mal nen paar Kommentare von euch hören.

http://www.glumbert.com/media/beauty

//edit

Gemeint ist die Grafikbearbeitungssoftware am Ende des Videos falls ich mich unklar ausgedrückt habe


----------



## regurge (22. Oktober 2006)

selbst modifizierte Gimp Version


----------



## Amr0d (22. Oktober 2006)

Danke, aber wie kann ich das verstehen mit selbst modifizierte Version? Gimp lernen wir glaube auch *freu*


----------



## regurge (28. Oktober 2006)

In Gimp kannste sehr viel selber modifizieren, sei es Menüs, Aussehen, oder diverse Plugins.

Mittlerweile gibts auch auch schon eine Art Photoshop Plugin, der Gimp wie Photoshop aussehen lääst.

Einfach mal in google aussschau halten


----------

